# Stalk Around Step 1



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I started my first project...I have to do it in STEALTH MODE...the wife keeps telling me Halloween is over...It's Christmas preparation time now.

This is what I got so far....ssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Later,

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

*Another Pic*

For Size Comparison


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

wow! thats huge!!!
can't wait to see what you're going to create


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Does she not undestand that halloween is only beginning?Looks cool,hang a few xmas lights and get back to work.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

shhhhhhhhhhh be vewwy vewwy quiet, we building pwops.............
Halloween is a neverending story, It used to be that people would see me building stuff in august and say, is that for halloween, I would say yeah, halloween next year............ Lifes a bit more hectic these days and I dont have the extra time on hand, but even so, I have been creating like crazy since November 1st.......... keep up the great work


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

*Ribs....yummy*










template for the ribs...they will get glassed....

Later,

Dennis


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

SHHHH, looks like a good start!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

AWE CRAP!!!
YOUR STALKER IS GOING TO BE FRICKIN HUGE!!!
HINT: Put a Santa Hat on him, and your Wife will never know...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Veddy veddy nice. You can always build after she goes out Christmas shopping. That should give you a couple of hours, anyway.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Started on this again....here is the head I'm working on.


























Skull size comparison:










Later,

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

More pics



















Later,

Dennis


----------

